# 2005 Ribas



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey,
Took a week of leave and made a batch, here they are... the 2005 Riba lures. I went with a similar Mirro-Lure design, and they suspend better.
Critique them and let me know what you think...
 
TC


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*Tc*

they look great!!!!!!...look out fish...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tc... they look awesome... so awesome i'll buy any extras that have been left over


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Uhmmm, thay aint gonna catch any fish without hooks....  

J/K Perty work there TC.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Uhmmm, thay aint gonna catch any fish without hooks....
> 
> .


Dats cause der so purdy dat da fish will follow dem all da way to the beach where ya just net them  . Sweet work


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Good paint schemes. Are they made from wood or plastic? Where did you get your glitter paint?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey fellow mad scientists... Thanks for all of the nice comments...
C-dog, I knew I forgot something...
Bluebird-Glitter from Michaels, paint from spray cans, schemes from the mirrolure website, great starting point.
 TC


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Nice paint jobs.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

How can I get the third from the top in the right hand colomum?? They look great.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

PM me Digger.
TC


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Pro-Riba.............*

If ya don't believe tha hype..................






















TC.....sorry I couldn't make it on Saturday,afternoon....wife had tha honey do list from hell


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome....*

They look great!!!!


----------

